# Lakers sign Ed Davis to 2-year/$2 million deal



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/489598122512089088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/489598476867866624


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Got him for cheap.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Just give them the championship now.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

seriously though, nice work Mitch


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn, Ed Davis is a big man in the NBA and this is the best he can do? I never saw him get much burn in Memphis or TOR, so I could not say what the reason is. He looked like he was a decent prospect at UNC tho.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I guess this makes up for the Jordan Hill contract. If you told me before the summer that someone would sign Hill and Davis for $10 million a year combined, I'd think their agents earned their money but that nothing was out of the ordinary. I just didn't think the distribution would be like........this......


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bryan Colangelo killed Ed Davis's career.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WTF


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow that's a steal of a deal. Before Toronto traded him, he showed a lot of potential. Looks like his stint in Memphis really hurt his development, hopefully he gets back on track with LA.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

luckily we have a coach who is really good at developing bigs


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice work Mitch!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow. Surprised we got him for so cheap. Nice pickup.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Very interesting deal for Davis to take, and a pretty solid get for the Lakers in terms of value.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Davis and Kobe share the same agent. Pelinka.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great pick-up.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Swaggy P signing of 2014.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What? Steal of the summer. I could see him starting for you guys.

I honestly don't understand this deal. Blows my mind.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Who the funk is Ed Davis? let me google away...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Who the funk is Ed Davis? let me google away...


The new starting power forward of the Lakers?


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

What a bargain.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

R-Star said:


> What? Steal of the summer. I could see him starting for you guys.
> 
> I honestly don't understand this deal. Blows my mind.


Sorry and sad to say this, but who the hell cares what you think. You are a troll, you are not a Lakers fan but you hang around Lakers board like a psycho ex girlfriend because there is no one that will listen to your miserable opinion at the pacers board. You never say anything nice and you try to be sarcastic, but in reality you sarcasm is elementry and not funny at all. You are a miserable angry little man with issues. Go away. I am sick and tired of you adding useless comments.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Not familiar with the dude, but at that price it's well worth the gamble. Even more if he can play - like it appears - the C position also.

I guess the big man rotation is pretty much set (Randle/Kelly/Hill/Sacre/Davis) ans now it's time to pay attention to the wings, where the Lakers are paper-thin.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Everything Lakers Fans Need to Know About New Signee Ed Davis*
> 
> n a vacuum, Davis is a terrific get. He's a long, rangy big who possesses quickness that doesn't belong in a 6'11" frame. The lefty moves extremely well, and though he doesn't have a highly polished post arsenal, his touch and tough-to-time delivery makes him effective around the rim.
> 
> ...


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Everything-Lakers-Fans-Need-to-Know-About-New-Signee-Ed-Davis-1-10101945


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

Randle/Davis/Hill is a solid front court!

Davis is a great fit near Randle too.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

ummm with those 3 at front court + Kobe and Young on the wings with Nash at PG, I think all the Lakers need now is a solid good backup PG and a good defensive wing, then we have a solid team.

Imagine the Lakers signed Lance or Deng , would be a very solid lineup.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Happy to see 'speshal Ed' land in a good spot for him. 

He showed some real defensive promise in Toronto and with starter minutes, I could see the Lakers getting close to a double-double type of return. 

This is an absolute bargain deal, he must have really wanted LA.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This is the signing of the off-season. Might be the best value in the NBA - he should be getting opportunity in LA


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> Sorry and sad to say this, but who the hell cares what you think. You are a troll, you are not a Lakers fan but you hang around Lakers board like a psycho ex girlfriend because there is no one that will listen to your miserable opinion at the pacers board. You never say anything nice and you try to be sarcastic, but in reality you sarcasm is elementry and not funny at all. You are a miserable angry little man with issues. Go away. I am sick and tired of you adding useless comments.


:laugh: You're an idiot.

Oh, by the way genius, I wasn't being sarcastic. At that deal I think Ed Davis is the best signing this offseason. Now that he is on a team where he'll get a lot of minutes, I think he'll look like one of the best contracts in the NBA.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> :laugh: You're an idiot.
> 
> Oh, by the way genius, *I wasn't being sarcastic*. At that deal I think Ed Davis is the best signing this offseason. Now that he is on a team where he'll get a lot of minutes, I think he'll look like one of the best contracts in the NBA.


Maybe it was the fact that you said he would be the starting PF for the Lakers when the Lakers have, you know, Julius Randle?

I didn't say anything althought i thought it was weird for you to say that, but hey, time lag and everything, there was a chance you were drunk at the time...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Maybe it was the fact that you said he would be the starting PF for the Lakers when the Lakers have, you know, Julius Randle?
> 
> I didn't say anything althought i thought it was weird for you to say that, but hey, time lag and everything, there was a chance you were drunk at the time...


Randle is a rookie. Let's wait and see what type of coach you have running the team first. Either way, I think you guys are going to be pleasantly surprised.

This kind of reminds me of when JO left a stacked Portland team and turned into a star in Indiana. Im not saying Davis will be a star or even an Allstar, but I think he has solid starter potential.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Ed Davis has starter potential, but your team won't be any good at all.

For a minimum contract, you could do a lot worse, but let's just say he's earned that minimum contract the last couple of years.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Randle is a rookie. Let's wait and see what type of coach you have running the team first.


I think it's going to be someone who plays rookies and gives big minutes to develop project players



> Either way, I think you guys are going to be pleasantly surprised.


I agree, he's a catch - I figure he'll rotate in with Hill and Randle primarily with Sacre and Kelly getting situational/match-up minutes

now we just need to find our starting SF


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Maybe it was the fact that you said he would be the starting PF for the Lakers when the Lakers have, you know, Julius Randle?


Why wouldn't they both start? Because of Jordan Hill???


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Lakers are definitely going to be in the player development business next year. They should be looking for guys who might be able to do something with minutes.

Jordan Hill is a really foul prone player isn't he? He's going to open up a lot of minutes for other big men like that.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> Why wouldn't they both start? Because of Jordan Hill???


maybe - either way they can all get significant minutes


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Diable said:


> Jordan Hill is a really foul prone player isn't he? He's going to open up a lot of minutes for other big men like that.


If they are looking to accumulate foul prone bigs, Greg Steimsma is still on the market.


----------



## mohuss (Jul 10, 2014)

Former UNC guy....nice pickup for the Lakers for cheap!!!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

GNG said:


> Ed Davis has starter potential, but your team won't be any good at all.
> 
> For a minimum contract, you could do a lot worse, but let's just say he's earned that minimum contract the last couple of years.


Was he that bad in Memphis? Just before he got traded, he looked like he was finally turning the corner.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

not sure he ever got a well defined role or consistent minutes there


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I love Hill, but his style of play isn't conducive to staying healthy. He's always got some kind of issue either with his legs or hip. He's a great energy guy that can be very very productive when given time, but I'm a bit worried if we're leaning on him to play heavy minutes.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Diable said:


> The Lakers are definitely going to be in the player development business next year. They should be looking for guys who might be able to do something with minutes.
> 
> Jordan Hill is a really* foul prone *player isn't he? He's going to open up a lot of minutes for other big men like that.


not particularly, his FP48 last season was 5.5, that's kind of low average for energy/banger bigs coming off the bench


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> not sure he ever got a well defined role or consistent minutes there


Well... as Z-bo and Gasol got hurt he was behind Jon Leur in the rotation. Jon Leur plays basketball the way you expect a guy from Wisconsin to play basketball.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

with a hockey stick?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Why wouldn't they both start? Because of Jordan Hill???


I was refering to the PF position.

I don't know if Ed Davis can consistently play Center. And the incumbent seems to be Hill, yes.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It sounds like the biggest problem for Davis' career so far has been lack of play time. He should be able to get that next year and in a high visibility spot too. That is a good reason to take a small contract with player option after next year.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> Was he that bad in Memphis? Just before he got traded, he looked like he was finally turning the corner.


He does a few things well but ultimately just has a lot of fatal flaws that will prevent him from ever being what some people seem to think he could be.

The numbers say he's a very good rim protector but he's never been a really prolific shot blocker. Opponents do shoot poor percentages when matched up against him in the post though.

He's athletic but he _looks_ a lot more athletic than he really is. He's definitely not like a Stromile Swift or someone like that.

I'm shocked to see he measured 6-9 in shoes on Draft Express. His listed height of 6-10 is a major reach once you see him in person. He's noticeably shorter than Zach Randolph. 

He probably weights 215 pounds. So not only is he not as tall as the rest of the people playing his position, he also doesn't have a wide body to make up for it in the way that a Carl Landry or a Dejuan Blair do.

He can't dribble at all. He can't make anything more than five feet from the rim. The good part is that he _won't_ attempt anything more than five feet from the rim, instead just trying to maneuver his way past defenders to finger roll or dunk it in.

He has small hands and fumbles away entry passes consistently. He just can't catch the ball clean. Gets frustrating to watch over and over.

He's only an average rebounder and has one of the worst assist rates in the NBA since entering the league, averaging just 1.8 assists per 100 possessions. He also can't shoot free throws and is a sub-60 percenter for his career. His work ethic got questioned a lot as well.

If Lakers fans want a comparison, think Tyrus Thomas with about 70 percent of the athleticism, a shorter, smaller version of Lakers Kwame Brown or a better Ian Mahinmi (but in Dante Cunningham's body). Take your pick.

I'd be interested to see what he would do on an uptempo team (his best performances came against teams like the Suns), but he simply just wasn't cut out for the ground-and-pound bully-ball style Memphis played.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

GNG said:


> ...If Lakers fans want a comparison, think...a shorter, smaller version of Lakers Kwame Brown....


Ugh.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

R-Star said:


> :laugh: You're an idiot.
> 
> Oh, by the way genius, I wasn't being sarcastic. At that deal I think Ed Davis is the best signing this offseason. Now that he is on a team where he'll get a lot of minutes, I think he'll look like one of the best contracts in the NBA.


I don't get it, am I an idiot or a genius. Anyways, my comment was not for your last post it was for all your childish comments.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> I don't get it, am I an idiot or a genius. Anyways, my comment was not for your last post it was for all your childish comments.


Such as consistently defending Kobe and Gasol? Or were you hurt by Jamel and myselfs fictional back and forth about Laker role players where we both joked around?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I liked watching him in Toronto. Can't argue at the price either. If he turns out good, you've got the deal of the off-season. If he doesn't, who gives a **** about $2mil.


----------

